
How can I rename / delete my account? - throwaway123x2
For personal security reasons, I&#x27;d like to anonymize my old account. Is it possible for me to change the username to something more anonymous? I accidentally shared some controversial views using a username I use on other sites and I don&#x27;t want people using them against me.
======
tlb
Email hn@ycombinator.com for such requests.

